# Serve.com (free Paypal alternative) - $10 for Signup



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

S&s = ?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Swap and shop 

Thanks for the link, bro!


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't both the seller and buyer need an account with them for it to work?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, but it's easy to signup. Or just signup and get a $10 check in the mail and never use it again. I got friends to sign up and it's much easier to split a dinner bill this way with multiple people (via email).


----------

